# Brush Creek Adventures of Ohio



## racerdawn3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Has anybody ever hunted there and is it worth the trip to go after some whitetails around late december? :-?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Be careful of outfitters in Ohio... They are very new to the outfitting, and there are a lot of bad one's out there. There is a ton of public land in Ohio, so i personally wouldn't waste money on an outfitter anyway. And there are big deer all over the state. Do your homework though. It'll be better to go out there in December, than during the rut. Ohio is packed during the rut... I'll be out there this year, after missing last year. Hallelujah!!!! I love Ohio.


----------



## KIPPER (May 5, 2010)

With some good maps and a little scouting you can do fine on your own there is probably 80,000 acres of public land in that area with one of the biggest deers in Ohio harvested off of one of the Public Areas.


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

its an awesome place to hunt and it produces very nice whitetails. i grew up around that area and usaully try to head back about every year or so to get a week or two of hunting in. Are you going for the muzzle loading season? I find the best time to hunt there is the archery season right before slug season comes in. Ive never hunted public land there before so i dont know how good that would turn out.


----------



## racerdawn3 (Dec 20, 2008)

going for bow season a 5 day hunt!!


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

With Shawnee State Park you need to be prepared to get off the beaten path! MANY nice areas to hunt, but with only walking access many choose to hunt near the roads, trails and public campgrounds. I hear of some nice deer being taken, but those are from areas that are accessible by a good amount of walking.
There is no need to use an outfitter in southern Ohio, MANY nice places to get to: Wayne National Forest, Shawnee State Park, just to name a couple. I believe Shawnee has over 60,000 acres, and even an area they call the Wilderness area, no motorized travel at all!
Good luck when you come to southern Ohio!


----------

